# Hi, I'm Sam



## Sam Kennedy (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi, I'm Sam, I'm 16 and enjoy cycling 
The mice aren't mine, one is my Brothers and the other is my Sisters, but since I'm such a good brother I joined here to find out how to take good care of mice


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Sam
Welcome to the forum


----------



## Cbprf (Aug 24, 2009)

Welcome welcome!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Sam, welcome to our forum. Where are you from?


----------



## maudthemouse (Aug 31, 2009)

Hello Sam!

I hope your siblings are suitably appreciative of your concern for their pets welfare!

Good work!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Sam, welcome to the forum


----------

